# Looking for a way to Add Delay to Windows Audio



## BerretSO4 (Jul 22, 2004)

As the title suggests, I am seeking a software solution that will add delay to the audio of a Windows computer. Specifically, Windows 8.1 x64, but I imagine the software architecture will be fairly similar for this specific use across modern Windows platforms.

To be clear, I would like to hear the audio from my computer *after a delay.* (not any specific input or output - I want to delay the audio that I hear from the computer).

What could also work would be the ability to delay any individual program's or process's audio stream. Modern Windows separates audio streams in its "Mixer." Utilizing this mixing architecture and specifically delaying one of those channels/programs would be a good solution, so a program that does this would be great to know about. I've done some research on this issue, and I keep running into dead ends (literally, dead links). I suspect this is because modifying or utilizing a computer's audio output stream directly can lend itself to illegal uses of such audio streams. (If you recall the "What U Hear" architecture that got removed from sound cards around the turn of the millennium, any strong-arming or censorship of such programs would fall in line).

Obviously, my desire is just to delay the audio as it is playing. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

I've not seen or heard of a way to add that ability.

And I have no idea what you are referring to about "what you hear" (you appear to be confusing subjects or misinformed). "What you hear" is Creatives term for Stereo Mix. Both of which have been, and still are available on numerous product lines.

I will also add that audio processing changed in Vista. Vista to Win8 use the new processing model, pre Vista handled audio differently.


----------



## BerretSO4 (Jul 22, 2004)

Odba11, What U Hear (sic) must have been re-enabled since the fiasco, but for a time Creative removed this functionality in response to copyright pressures. That may have been lost in the jumble, but it definitely happened.

By "modern" I meant Vista and forward, but of course I wasn't that specific. Do you have any sort of suggestion? You seem to understand at least something about the audio processing - does the Windows Mixer use a framework that can be readily exploited for this purpose?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

The change to the new Windows processing, was largely to have more control over the audio stream and provide a more consistent audio quality over various audio chipsets. It leveled the playing field, so to speak, for audio programing and removed the need for specific audio chipsets for specific purposes (such as using a Creative card to have EAX support for gaming).

With enough time/money/knowledge, most anything can be accomplished. But as I noted, I've not seen any references to any app to accomplish what you are trying to do. 99.9999% of users are trying to achieve real time processing with the smallest delay possible. You are the first that I've heard wanting to delay the audio.

Having said that, it likely wouldn't be hard to accomplish, all you really need is a buffer and an app to control it.


----------



## seanap (Oct 14, 2014)

Oddba11 said:


> 99.9999% of users are trying to achieve real time processing with the smallest delay possible. You are the first that I've heard wanting to delay the audio.
> 
> Having said that, it likely wouldn't be hard to accomplish, all you really need is a buffer and an app to control it.


I have the same need as OP. I need to inject a system wide audio delay of ~0.22sec. I would think there would be a simple utility that would allow me to create a lag but I have been unable to find such an app.

My issue stems from a video processing delay in my new TV. My current set up is as follows: Video from PC to TV via HDMI; Audio from PC to Receiver via Optical. When I turn on all the fancy features of my tv, such as Picture Mode, smooth motion, blur reduction, reduce signal noise... etc, there is a .22 sec delay in the video causing the audio to be ahead of the video. I measured this by playing a video through VLC and adjusting the audio lag. Now if I turn off all the post processing on my TV and switch it to "Game Mode" there is only ~0.1sec delay in audio, which is acceptable however now I'm stuck with mediocre picture quality.

There is no delay when using VGA to the TV but when using VGA I cannot set my tv to 240Hz and use a lot of the filters that really make the picture great.

Something that I may do (if I can't find an app) is take the optical audio out from the TV to the Receiver. That would mean buying longer cables, not the end of the world but I'm not even sure that would help. I'm hoping someone knows of a simple utility.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

seanap said:


> Something that I may do (if I can't find an app) is take the optical audio out from the TV to the Receiver. That would mean buying longer cables, not the end of the world but I'm not even sure that would help. I'm hoping someone knows of a simple utility.


That likely won't work either. The optical output of a TV is typically only stereo for audio input from another input (ie: HDMI). The only surround output on the optical output is from internally tuned audio.


----------

